# Muskrat Colony Traps



## Snowgooser

I am new to trapping muskrats. I have experience trapping them in traditional ways using drowners and 110 conis. I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to trap them in a colony trap. Not the type that you set in a channel, but more of a general area set. I have some monster sloughs in my area with literally hundreds of rats. I want to trap them but it would take a hundred traps to cover half of a slough. I have been searching the net but can't seem to find what I am looking for. Maybe what I am looking for doesn't exist.


----------



## KSCATMAN

I've never heard of such a thing.Colony traps are designed for multiple catches in runs.

Have you considered floats? They are excellent for covering large areas.


----------



## Snowgooser

What are floats? I did see a trap on youtube that looked kind of what I was thinking but didn't go into any description of what it did.


----------



## KSCATMAN

A float is a small floating platform that you can build that muskrats will climb on to rest or get bait.You usually place a couple #1 or #1 1/2 traps on it.The muskrat gets caught and falls off the platform and the weight of the trap drowns it.I'm pretty sure the web site traps for kids has some illustrations.Another site that shows a bunch of floats is www.bucketofguts.com


----------



## backwoodsfurtrappers.com

Snowgooser said:


> I am new to trapping muskrats. I have experience trapping them in traditional ways using drowners and 110 conis. I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to trap them in a colony trap. Not the type that you set in a channel, but more of a general area set. I have some monster sloughs in my area with literally hundreds of rats. I want to trap them but it would take a hundred traps to cover half of a slough. I have been searching the net but can't seem to find what I am looking for. Maybe what I am looking for doesn't exist.


 Snowgooser, I beleive i can build the trap you are looking for. Go to [email protected] if you are still interested.


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK

check out #33-#38 maybe this will help you

http://jayme220.proboards.com/index.cgi ... =21&page=1


----------



## NDduckslayer

#44 has an instruction link.


----------



## Plainsman

Snowgooser I sent you a PM. Check your messages.


----------



## Ndwildman

Theres many ways to set colony traps. 1 way find the run in to a hut or in a bank and set the run. 2 find were a channel connects two sloughs and put sticks across so theres only one way to enter and put ur colony trap there. 3 put the in culvert that connect sloughs.4 just find commonly used runs. some times they go around so you have to place them 2 to 3 wide in some spots


----------

